

"Amazon Remembers" is a mechanical turk in extreme cases - sphinx
http://limingzhu.posterous.com/amazon-remembers-is-a-mechanical-turk-in-extr
Real persons at Amazon look at submitted pictures and try to find product matches. An very interesting experiment reveals.
======
byoung2
I thought it was well known that Amazon used mechanical turk for these tasks
when the computer can't figure it out.

------
frossie
I assume The Turk was being funny rather than actually being from Alcatraz?

------
sphinx
didn't know it was using turk for their own image recognition services... not
sure if they are using it internally or actually making these tasks available
to public.

